

Interested in a Seattle HN Meetup? Sign up here. - zacharycohn
https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dHJNVDhwNE8waVEzMGVuWnZ4clVQcXc6MQ

======
zacharycohn
Link goes to Google Form. If there's enough interest, I'll reach out to people
and find a good time/location.

~~~
tomfakes
I'd prefer eastside, all of the cool kids meetups tend to be downtown and
traffic sucks to get from here to there on weekday evenings.

~~~
zacharycohn
I'm going to eyeball what seems most requested. If only two people request
Eastside, it seems silly to ask everyone to go there.

~~~
epochwolf
I'm kind of new to Seattle, what is "Eastside"?

~~~
tlianza
East Side of lake Washington... ie. not Seattle. (ducks)

~~~
slackerIII
Hey, it's where the serious folks live :)

------
sage_joch
I just signed up. It might be helpful if the preferred times were more
granular. Sunday evening and Saturday evening are hugely different things, for
instance. :-)

~~~
zacharycohn
I'll email people more granular times tomorrow based on today's general
results. This was a super-low effort sign up to gauge interest. :)

------
firemanx
I live in Wenatchee, but work for a company out of Seattle (Downtown). I'd be
interested in attending!

------
MartinCron
I'm eager to help with any organizing and planning that needs to be done.
Email in profile.

------
nickbarnwell
Moving out to Seattle next week, would be great to meet some HN users

------
epochwolf
I'm Bothell and interested. :)

------
ryfm
the form seems to be not working anymore.

